
Ask HN: Why don't India have big open-source projects? - sudokill
India has great programmers and an abundance of brilliancy similar to china but somehow there are no big open-source projects &#x2F; libraries &#x2F; languages coming from in India. 
I would like to ask this question to HN readers. also if you are Indian, please share your opinion.
======
KuriousCat
I can comment on few factors

\- Lack of time/resources: If you consider young professionals, most of them
are forced to start their careers working for Multi National Companies with
very low starting salary, the starting salaries are almost the same since last
10 years despite significant increase in rents/commodity prices.This forces
many to commute for more than 3 hours in noisy traffic heavily draining their
out of office energy.

\- Lack of inhouse leadership: Most of the bright college students are drawn
to global programs like gsoc or spend time in internships abroad, contributing
but not in Indian programs.

\- Attitude of faculty: Indian universities have a lot to catch up in their
teaching style. Often, feedback is harsh and faculty are hard to find. In
contrast, most US universities have a lot of grad students who are able to
fill in and guide youngsters.

~~~
neophyt3
As an Indian, I totally agree and most of them have a mindset of a) churning
out money or finish something very fast in substandard way from OS projects
and that too out of the box and if they cant then rather tuning it they will
look for another EASY option b) being a user of product rather being creative
and motivation to create one

------
CyberFonic
United Nations has 193 member countries. Of those only a handful can lay claim
to having one or more big open-source projects/libraries/languages. So the
question does not relate solely to India.

Looking at what factors lead to such results might provide some insights as to
what could be done to foster such contributions.

------
known
97% people are Poor and earning bread/butter for the family is top priority
for them; [https://archive.vn/pOmij](https://archive.vn/pOmij)

